# Is it an NT thang?



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have to be an NT to appreciate a smexy girl in fetish gear, I need to be retyped :laughing:

It's interesting to hear Snail's view on the outfit. I certainly associated the look with kink, but completely thought submissive, never crossed my mind that she looked Domme.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmmm.... the video is blocked soo, yes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> Hmmm.... the video is blocked soo, yes.


There is obviously an instilled fear within the Youtube staff that too much watching Shakira half-naked will create a mass-revoluation of people suddenly converting to NTs to be able to claim their appreciation for her lack of clothing, and we can't have more NTs than sensors now, can we?


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

Hot Hot Hot Hot Hot! :O


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

I don't think it's an NT thing... I think it's an everyone thing.


----------

